# Hematoma of the right groin



## knperry (Apr 16, 2014)

I need help finding a diagnosis code for a hematoma of the right groin at the site of a central line.  Any help will be appreciated.

Thank You


----------



## tcooper@tupelosurgery.com (May 6, 2014)

Look at 922.2 which is Contusion of Abdominal Wall, Flank or Groin. When you look for Hematoma it tells you to also look at Contusion, Site...
Hope this helps...


----------



## jroxas (May 7, 2014)

*hematoma, groin*

Hi
If hematoma is non traumatic, use 729.92
Jerry Roxas, CPC


----------



## cynthiabrown (May 7, 2014)

998.12 is hematoma compliction of a procedure


----------



## jroxas (May 7, 2014)

Yes I agree with 998.12 if it is a complication of the central line placement


----------



## knperry (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks everyone!


----------

